# Makino A77-A40 mit Fanuc Steuerung



## RGELEKTRO (9 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
wir haben aus Schweden (Volvo) 6 Stück ältere Makino Maschinen mit Fanuc Steuerungen erhalten, Baujahr 1995 bis 2001. Dort sollen nun neue Spannvorrichtungen eingesetzt werden. Dazu müssten im SPS Programm einige Abfragen und Ventile eingebunden werden. Diese würde ich gerne selber programmieren. Laut Fanuc arbeitet Fanuc selber mit FAPT LADDER 3, der Hesteller MAKINO jedoch auf C-Basis. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Software ich benötige und was sie kostet?.

Identnr.: von diversen Bauteilen kann ich angeben.

Vielen Dank im voraus.
RGELEKTRO


----------



## janusz (9 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
wenn es stimmt, daß es sich um FAPT LADDER handelt, dann ist es eine CNC-Maschine, weil dafür ist diese Software da. Leider habe ich persönlich damit keine Erfahrung und ich glaube , du muß bei FANUC versuchen. Vielleicht findest du Hilfe hier:
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/index.php?
Grüße
Janusz


----------



## bike (11 Februar 2010)

Nach meinem Wissen verwendet doch Makino ihr eigene Programmierung, Komponenten von fanuc, doch Software von Makino.

Eine gute Anlaufstelle ist Makino, die können dir sagen, ob bei diesen Maschinen und des Baujahrs noch Ladder funktioniert oder ob schon die Makino eigene Umgebung installiert ist.

Hat die Steuerung schon einen Anschluss für Ethernet zum Programmieren?

bike

P.S: Wenn fanuc und ladder, dann viewl Spass  und wenn du Hilfe brauchst, melde dich einfach


----------



## TobiasA (21 Februar 2010)

Wenn's Ladder ist, ist es zwar ein Krampf, es zu programmieren, aber in Fernost steht man auf sowas.
Im Prinzip kann man es sich selbst beibringen, die Fanuc PLC ist zwar umständlich, aber relativ einfach mit einer überschaubaren Anzahl an Funktionen.

Soweit ich weiß, ist die PLC aber IMMER Ladder, du kannst aber in der Oberfläche mit C einiges machen (eigene Masken und sowas). Bei Siemens ist das eine Art "Scriptsprache", mit dem du die Masken definierst, bei Fanuc geht's über C.
Eigentlich muss das mit Ladder gehen. Allerdings solltest du dann die i- Serie haben, bei den anderen muss man noch ein ROM brennen oder alles in den RAM pinnen.
Vielleicht kann man die PLC auch in C programmieren, ich meine aber, C wäre nur für die Oberfläche da. Aber man lernt bekanntlich nie aus. Vielleicht hat Bike da mehr Erfahrung.
Und: Die größeren japanischen Hersteller haben oft einen "besonderen Draht" zu Fanuc- da sind dann oft einige Dinge anders als bei den "normalen" Maschinen.

Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, einfach melden. Bike hat anscheinend schon Erfahrung mit Fanuc, ich habe auch schon sowas gemacht (0i, 16-21i, 300i).

Oft machen die Asiaten in ihren Maschinen aber schon einige freie M-Befehle rein (suche mal nach der Funktion M20-M24, die sind beliebt und die kenne ich von deren Konkurrenz), die man dafür abgreifen kann. Makino kann dir da im Zweifel weiterhelfen.

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## bike (23 Februar 2010)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Im Prinzip kann man es sich selbst beibringen, die Fanuc PLC ist zwar umständlich, aber relativ einfach mit einer überschaubaren Anzahl an Funktionen.



Genau das macht das Programmieren aber nicht leichter, da immer wieder eine besondere Sache ausgedacht wird um ans Ziel zu kommen. 


TobiasA schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist die PLC aber IMMER Ladder, du kannst aber in der Oberfläche mit C einiges machen (eigene Masken und sowas). Bei Siemens ist das eine Art "Scriptsprache", mit dem du die Masken definierst, bei Fanuc geht's über C.


Also Siemens hat das OEM Paket, das mit VB programmiert wird, bei 810/840D bei SL ist es QT.



TobiasA schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man die PLC auch in C programmieren, ich meine aber, C wäre nur für die Oberfläche da. Aber man lernt bekanntlich nie aus. Vielleicht hat Bike da mehr Erfahrung.
> Und: Die größeren japanischen Hersteller haben oft einen "besonderen Draht" zu Fanuc- da sind dann oft einige Dinge anders als bei den "normalen" Maschinen.


Du kannst komplexe Funktionen bei fanuc der 180i z.B. in C schreiben und dann durch ein Crosscompiler jagen und kannst dann die Funktion im Ladder  aufrufen. Ist nach meiner Erfahrung nicht zu empfehlen, denn Fehler kannst so nicht mehr finden 

bike


----------



## TobiasA (24 Februar 2010)

> Genau das macht das Programmieren aber nicht leichter, da immer wieder eine besondere Sache ausgedacht wird um ans Ziel zu kommen.


Richtig. Bei Siemens gibt's 'n Haufen Nahtstellensignale, bei Fanuc nur eins- musst dir halt überlegen, wie du alle Funktionen da draufbügelst....

Und beim Rest: Man lernt nie aus. Ich bin erstaunt :icon_eek:
Bei der 18i gibt's wohl auch die Möglichkeit, über C-Executor (?) eigene Masken auch ohne die OpenCNC (180i) zu machen, die Open CNC ist mir noch ziemliches Neuland. Da hatte ich bislang nur mal Berührung mit der 300'er, aber ohne eigene Masken. Naja, Siemens und Heidenhain kann ich gut, irgendwo muss ich dann mal 'ne Grenze ziehen 
Dass man auf Siemens auch mit VB eigene Sachen machen kann, wusste ich noch gar nicht. Bisher war mir nur in "Bedienoberfläche ergänzen" erwähnte Skriptsprache bekannt, mit der man ja auch ganz gut eigene Masken schreiben kann.
Danke 

Gruß, Tobi


----------

